

Ask HN: Google's cache of my website points to app7.storify.com, why? - jezclaremurugan

I had a website didtheyread.com which is currently down. For fun I checked google cache and it points to app7.storify.com, the top bar says this is google's cache of app7.storify.com -  http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:efOOFqEZIA4J:didtheyread.com/+&#38;cd=1&#38;hl=en&#38;ct=clnk&#38;client=firefox-nightly<p>However, the original search link points correctly. 
Info, hosted on linode, and uses cloudfare CDN.
======
digitalmystic
checking the domain didtheyread.com I get the cloudflare 404, saying the site
is offline (the Linode site? If you're hosting there, can you access your
hosting control panel?)

going to the live site link at the bottom of that page, gets the same page.

Earlier in March, Linode was compromised. There's a few articles around about
the incident.

[http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/2156823/linode-
comp...](http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/2156823/linode-compromised-
bitcoins)

Good luck.

Did you build your site using storify.com ?

~~~
jezclaremurugan
My linode wasn't troubled then. And I didn't use storify anywhere. I was
wondering whether cloudfare stored the cached version of my site somewhere
with storify.

